# New Headset Opinions



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok TPUers! I have needed a new headset for a long while now. Most of you guys from teamspeak remember what mine has been through (especially laughingman). I found these last night and my mother ordered them for me for christmas. Does anyone else have these and how well do you like them?

Plantronics GameCom 367 Closed-Ear Gaming Headset







[YT]AUm-lcW7-b0[/YT]


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 29, 2011)

The bad: not particularly durable, sub par sound quality from the headphones compared to RX700s (and lower end Koss models), podded volume control will gain a lot of static after a year. 

The good: relatively cheap, comfortable and light weight, well integrated microphone, has a podded volume and microphone control. 

A very basic headset that has some flaws but is alright for the price. Basically anything low end has to sound better than $10 Koss clip-ons but in reality very few do. The JVC HA-RX700s provide the next level of sound quality but they do not come in a headset variant. A set of RX700s (usually available for around $30) and a $10 clip-on is what I consider the best $40 gaming headphone setup available. 

If you ever feel the itch to upgrade use this new wonderful dedicated part of the forum. I am quite sure that combined the people here can point you in the right-ish direction. Best advice though is to go listen to the stuff before you buy, it is a golden rule in my book.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> A set of RX700s (usually available for around $30) and a $10 clip-on is what I consider the best $40 gaming headphone setup available.



Once my current headset wears out, I'm taking this advice. 

Thanks much!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2011)

I own a pair of Roccat Kave's that are amazing. Brilliant sound and really clear mic.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 29, 2011)

HA-RX700 + clip on mic is the way to go actually, 
but for some time, that gamecom is quite decent as i tried before,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok just got the new headset yesterday and I must say, its extremely comfortable. The sound is good but seems to not have enough bass (no big deal for me though). The pull out mic is great for when you have to store the headset. The cord is just the right length so you can move around without jerking it out of the pc.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a pair of Plantronics headset before, the price to performance ratio is certain better than similarly priced Razer gear and far better build quailty. Its not bad if you wanted it.


----------



## Peejay (Dec 6, 2011)

I owned these before, really not bad for $30. Be warned that mine lasted only a few months, went to stretch them over my head one cold morning and they just snapped! I was okay with that because you know what that means...upgrade


----------

